# Don't wash your hair in the shower!



## rkunsaw (Feb 12, 2013)

[h=2]New health warning[/h] 

  			 			Don't  wash your hair in the shower!!!

It's  so good to finally get a health warning that is  useful!!!

INVOLVES  THE SHAMPOO WHEN IT RUNS DOWN YOUR BODY WHEN YOU  SHOWER WITH IT


WARNING  TO US ALL!!!

I  don't know WHY I didn't figure this out  sooner!


I  use shampoo in the shower!

When  I wash my hair, the shampoo runs down my whole body, and  printed very

clearly  on the shampoo label is this  warning,

"FOR  EXTRA BODY AND VOLUME."

No  wonder I have been gaining weight!

Well!  I got rid of that shampoo and I am going to start  showering

with  Dawn dish washing soap instead.

Its  label reads,

"DISSOLVES  FAT THAT IS OTHERWISE DIFFICULT TO  REMOVE."


Problem  solved!


----------



## FishWisher (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! This sounds better than any diet!


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 13, 2013)

haha, great advice, never thought of that !


----------



## irene54 (Feb 18, 2013)

wow that is some great advice.


----------

